# Centrepin



## Knispel (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich selber fische im Fluss gerne mit einer Centrpin - Rolle und besitze eine alte Allcocks - Match Aerial . Möchte mir gerne eine andere Pin noch zulegen , da mit das nostalgische Stück zu schade ist. Habe gehört, das es diese Rollen noch gibt. kennt jemant eine Bezugsquelle ?


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

hilft dir das  weiter?#h


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2004)

anke Tim, ich dachte aber auch über eine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland nach, eben wegen dieser teueren Versand und Überweisungsgebühren. Außerdem habe ich nie Englisch gelernt, das bisschen was ich mir so beigebracht habe langt nicht aus, um in England bestellen zukönnen,,,,leider. Aber tolle seiten, danke


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

ich sehe bei Ebay häufig CPs.
Vielleicht schaust du dich da nochmal um#h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Januar 2004)

Ich hab noch einen Link:
http://www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk/ 

Eventuell kann man in D noch ne Browning irgendwo im Laden auftreiben. War bis letztes Jahr im Programm.

Schliess die Allcocks mal gut weg, die teile sind in UK teurer wie ne Neue.

Früher hat Ian Collins in offenbach Youngs centrepins vertrieben, weiss aber nicht obs den noch gibt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (1. Februar 2004)

Habe gerade den 2004 browning - Katalog in den Händen, die haben wieder eine Pin im Programm für 225 € mal sehen wo ich die bekommen kann.


----------



## hsobolewski (1. Februar 2004)

Wenn diese Rolle bei Browning gibt frage mal direkt beim Shirmer nach. Den der hat sehr viel von Browning und kann diese Rolle dadurch auch besorgen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Februar 2004)

Jo, hab ich auch gesehen. Nur sind 225€ ziemlich heftig für eine derartig einfache Rolle. In UK ist sie um 100 Pfund zu haben, und trotzdem ein Ladenhüter.
Daher die empfehlung in UK ne gute zu erstehen. ( Youngs, Swallow, Adcock, oder eben ne handgebaute.) Oder eben eine günstige (Shakespeare, Lewtham)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## freefall (4. Februar 2004)

moin

@Knispel wenn Du schon aus Bremen bist, dann schau doch mal im Weser Angel Shop in Habenhausen rein, der hat Browning&nbsp;Vertretung. Da sollte es doch ein leichtes sein eine solche Rolle zubekommen. Warum denn erst den Umweg über Bayern.

cu freefall


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2004)

Danke für den Tip, komme selber aus Walle, da hat man nicht so den Bezug nach Habenhausen


----------



## freefall (4. Februar 2004)

moin Knispel 

der shop befindet sich beim werder karree, hier der link

http://www.weserangelshop.de/

have a nice day

freefall


----------



## ZigyM (27. Februar 2004)

ich hab´auch noch einen Link

http://www.nimpopo.com/acatalog/coarse_fishing_tackle_5.htm

Die teuerste Shakespeare Eagle Centrepin kostet mit Versand und Steuer £ 72,-, d.h. € 107,-; ich denke, da kann man nicht meckern (ausser über die 20 £ shipping)


----------



## Techniker_07 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich diese Art der Angelei am Fluß auch öfters mache, ich aber auch keine Centrepin-Rolle habe, leider sind die bei uns sehr schwer zu bekommen, und einfach blind im Internet kaufen will ich die auch nicht, hätte ich mal eine Frage an die Experten.
Warum kann man für diese Art der Angelei eigentlich keine Fliegenrollen nehmen?

Wo ist der Unterschied zur klassischen Centrepin bzw. Achsrolle?


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Die Centerpin ist eine sehr leichtlaufende Rolle, dazu ausgelegt das auch die leichteste Strömung die Schnur abziehen kann.
Eine Fliegenrolle ist, einfach ausgedrückt eine Art "Schnurdepot". 
Die Schnur wird von Hand abgezogen und dann geworfen.
Wasserströmung kann von dieser Rolle keine Schnur abziehen.

Ich hoffe das mit der Fliegenrolle stimmt so. Sonst bitte verbessern, ergänzen... #t


----------



## Techniker_07 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Ah vielen Dank,

werd mich doch mal nach ner anständigen Achsrolle umsehen müssen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



> da ich diese Art der Angelei am Fluß auch öfters mache, ich aber auch keine Centrepin-Rolle habe, leider sind die bei uns sehr schwer zu bekommen, und einfach blind im Internet kaufen will ich die auch nicht, hätte ich mal eine Frage an die Experten.
> Warum kann man für diese Art der Angelei eigentlich keine Fliegenrollen nehmen?
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zur klassischen Centrepin bzw. Achsrolle?



Also eigentlich gibts 2 sorten Klassische Centrepins (eigentlich noch mehr, die Renkenrollen zählen da ja auch zu und die schlepprollen und Wenderollen)
1. Welche, die auf Kugellagern laufen, Beim Fischen Hängen, und deswegen eher unbeliebt sind (Zum Werfen im Wallis-Style muss die liegen), obwohl sie auch einigermassen leicht laufen. Und 2. die Ursprüngliche Form, die auf einem Zentralen Pin (daher der Name) läuft. Dafür muss die Rolle seitlich liegen. Die Lagerung übernimmt eine Zentrale Schraube, die mit der Spitze in einer Vertiefung des Pins sitzt. Ähnlich einer Kompassnadel. 100% Präzision ist dabei unabdingbar, daher sind die auch so sauteuer.

Fliegenrollen (und das was HIER früher als Achsrolle Verkauft wurde,) werden Hängend gefischt und Laufen ursprünglich mit Bronzelagern auf einer stahlachse. (inzwischen gibts auch Kugelgelagerte Fliegenrollen) Das macht sie relativ schwergängig im Vergleich zu den Anderen. Ausserdem sind die im Durchmesser viel kleiner, die Abziehende Schnur kann nicht das Nötige Drehmoment auf die Spule bringen. Gut, heutzutage Gäbe es Extra-Large-Arbor fliegenrollen, aber leichtgängig genug sind die immer noch nicht, und sauteuer obendrein.

Kaufen in D ist ein Problem, aber wenn man sucht lassen sich bei Ebay wahnsinnsschnäppchen schiessen. Für meine Topzustand Browning Revolver habe ich 112€ bezahlt. In UK wird die so bei 180-200 pfund gehandelt. Und eine Grice&Young Avon Royal Supreme? hab ich für nen Appel und nen Ei ergattert, in Fastneuzustand. Lediglich die Modellplakette fehlt. Die liegt in UK vermutlich so um 70-80 Pfund
Die Letzte (Unbekannte Marke, Aus Alu gedreht, Rot eloxiert, vermutlich Ostblockproduktion) hat so um 30€ gebracht.

Die Grice&Young hängt bei mir an der Hegenenrute. Gegen eine Marken-Renkenrolle (Stucki, Robo,...) oder eine Abu Multi, Klassische Form, 3500 oder kleiner, würde ich Tauschen, brauchbarer Zustand vorausgesetzt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dani_CH (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Hallo,

Als Feinmechaniker habe ich über Jahre einige 1000 dieser Centerpins (in der Schweiz nenn wir die "Laufrolle") hergestellt.

Bei uns ist es üblich, die Dinger beim "Zapfenfischen" auf Aesche und Forelle, Döbel,- und zur Angelei auf die Felchen (Renken) zu benutzen. Sie ist also in der Schweiz sehr weit verbreitet- und man kriegt sie in jedem Angelgeschäft.

Das Angeln- insbesondere das Werfen mit diesen Rollen ist gewohnheitsbedürftig und bedarf der Uebung. Ansonsten bietet es wirklich die Möglichkeit, den Köder perfekt mit der Strömung anzubieten.

Ich angle sehr viel mit dieser Rolle. Der Preis ist hoch weil:

- Die Materialien bestehen aus eloxiertem Alu-Magnesium (Sehr leicht und hart)
- die Nadellager sind perfekt und laufen ohne Widerstand
- Die ganze Rolle wird perfekt ausgewuchtet
- unsere heutigen Centerpins lassen sich zum Auswerfen 90° unter dem Rutenfuss drehen und können so wie eine Stationärrolle ausgeworfen werden, 

Wenn man viel im Fluss angelt, lohnen sich diese Ausgaben- denn die Dinger halten ein Leben lang.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir ein wenig geholfen habe.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Dani_CH (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Uebrigens die Preise liegen in der Schweiz so zwischen 85.- und 150.- CHF.

Wie gesagt, ich selbst bin kein Händler- sonder habe dieselben nur gefertigt.


----------



## Techniker_07 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Nochmals vielen Dank,

jetzt weiss ich schon besser Bescheid, werd mich mal nach ne geeigneten Rolle umsehen.

@Dani_CH Bin öfter in der Schweiz (St Gallen) und werd da mal in ein Angelgeschäft gehen.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



			
				Techniker_07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah vielen Dank,
> 
> werd mich doch mal nach ner anständigen Achsrolle umsehen müssen.



Hi @Techniker
Greys of Alnwick ( wird vertrieben über Exori ) hat eine im Exorikatalog, Name : Bewick Centrepin , kostet aber leider satte 429 Euronen ( unverbindliche Preisempfehlung )  :c  :c


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



			
				Dani_CH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angle sehr viel mit dieser Rolle. Der Preis ist hoch weil:
> 
> - Die Materialien bestehen aus eloxiertem Alu-Magnesium (Sehr leicht und hart)
> - die Nadellager sind perfekt und laufen ohne Widerstand
> ...


Das entspricht der alten Wendefuß - Rolle ( habe noch so ein Ding ) wer die hier überhaupt noch kennt. Ich bin hier aber etwas altmodisch. Eine Pin hat Gleitlager zuhaben ( ich fische eine alte Alcoks Arriel ) da kommt nichts ran in punkte weiches abgleiten, ist halt so. Zum werfen : mit einem Wurfhaken ala Vincent Kluwe - York get das werfen mit etwas Übung wunderbar.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Für meine Topzustand Browning Revolver habe ich 112€ bezahlt. In UK wird die so bei 180-200 pfund gehandelt.
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Gib in die Ebay - Suchmaschine Centre Pin ein, dort wird die Browning Rotator z.Z zum Sofortkauf angeboten, Preis : 157,50 €
Holger Frage : Bist du mit der zufrieden ? Läuft die auf Kugel oder Gleitlager ? antworte mal.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Die 157€ hören sich durchaus bezahlbar an, ist nen normaler kurs. Von der Bewick kann ich abraten, ist zwar auch ne Feine Rolle, aber der Preis einfach 4 Nummern zu hoch. 150-180€ wäre o.K. alles andere unverschämt für die Leistung.

Die schweizer ausführungen sind recht eigenständig im Vergleich, was im rest der Welt gefischt wird.
Vielleicht noch interessant:
http://www.questoutdoors.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=172&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120

@ Knispel


> Holger Frage : Bist du mit der zufrieden ? Läuft die auf Kugel oder Gleitlager ? antworte mal.


Ich hab die nicht! Ich hab die Revolver. Im 2001 Katalog waren beide drin, UVP Rotator 645DM, Revolver 1680DM. Sind Mondkurse, aber nur mal so zum einsortieren.

Beide sind Klassisch aufgebaut, laufen also liegend und auf der Zentralschraube. Keine Kugellager. Beide wurden meines Wissens in UK bei J.W.Youngs gefertigt.

Die Rotator ist im Aufbau allerdings sehr viel einfacher. Ist ähnlich wie meine Supreme aufgebaut, aber halt aus gefrästen Teilen statt aus Alupressteilen. Absolut Brauchbar, nur die Spule könnte imo was tiefer sein.

Die Revolver entspricht eher der Allcocks Aerial, hat aber auch eine aus dem Vollen gefräste Spule, statt dass die aus 2 Teilen und vielen Zwischenstegen zusammengenietet wird. Feine einstellbare Spulenhemmung, volle 12-Speichen. Definitiv das beste, was J.W.Yongs je auf der Maschine hatte. (abgesehen von den Original Allcocks Aerial.)

Geschichte dieser Firma ist ziemlich wirr, erstmals Allcocks wurde die Rollenproduktion nach dem Krieg von Grice&Young weitergeführt. Dann von Shakespeare aufgekauft und eingeschlafen, werden Nachbauten der einfachen Serien heute von Vivtek in Süd Afrika gefertigt (Eagle =Supreme / Eagle nachbauten mit Kunstoffgehäuse) und von Shakespeare vermarktet.
Die Originalmaschinen von Allcock/Grice and Young wurden irgendwann von J.W.Young (Sohn?) übernommen, der darauf die Mittelwertigen Serien: Trudex + Rapidex weiterbaute und die Purist Centrepins (Klassisches design mit Zentralschraube zum Seitlich Fischen aber mit Gedrehter und Gefräster Spule und nur 6 Speichen, und!!! mit Kugellagern. Also weder Fisch noch Fleisch irgendwie.) entwickelte. Inzwischen ist die Firma Teil von Masterline UK, die einige Serien aus dem Programm gestrichen haben und eine neue entwickelt. Der ursprüngliche Maschinenpark ist aber kürzlich an einen ehem Mitarbeiter verkauft worden, der darauf jetzt in Handarbeit ganz Klassische Rollen nachfertigt sowie repariert, und laut Hörensagen fast so gute Rollen baut wie Chris Lythe Centrepins (der jede schraube eigens dreht...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzrch (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Das geilste Teil unter den aktuellen Centrepins ist wohl die Youngs John Willson heritage. Ich bin gerade dabei zu recherchieren, wie ich schnell und günstig an so ein Teil komme. Bisheriger Stand: www.summerlandstackle.com hat sie für 219 Pfund (knapp 300€...). Weiß jemand ob aus England außer Porto noch Zoll draufkommt ?

Preisgünstige (relativ...) centrepins gibt von Okuma, die hat auf den englischen Centrepinseiten ganz gute Kritiken. Laut Okuma auf Anfrage auch in Deutschland lieferbar - das Teil heißt Aventa VT 1002 und kostet ca. 180 Tacken UVP.

Ach ja: derzeit fische ich ne Stanton...


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Hi Holger,
ich bedanke mich für Deine Ausführungen. Bin wieder schlauer, gut das es dich hier gibt zum befragen... :m .. Wie gesagt, meine ist eine orginale Allcocks Aerial, zentrierte über Speichen, Gleitlagen, weiss nicht wann die gebaut wurde, ist jedenfall schon sehr sehr alt. Läuft butterweich und ist noch sehr gut erhalten. Wie werden die eigentlich heute gehandelt, will sie zwar nicht verkaufen aber es interessiert mich halt. Spiele mit den Gedanken, mir die Rotator aus dem Ebay zu bestellen oder ich frage mal mein Händler nach der von @ Heizrch genannten Okuma. Die Allcocks wird mir mittlerweile einfach zuschade zum Gebrauch, obwohl sie ihren Dienst immer noch tut. Habe mit ihr z.B. letztes Jahr einen 14 Pfund Karpfen gezogen, der zufällig meine Maden mitgenommen hat, sie hat auch diese Belastung an einer Matche anstandslos gemeistert. Wir machen einmal im Jahr immer ein Nostalgiefischen, da wird sie denn wieder zu Ehren kommen, ansonsten liegt sie "unter Glas".
@ Heinzrch
kannste mal den Link nennen, wo ich mir die Rolle anschauen kann ?


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Preisgünstige (relativ...) centrepins gibt von Okuma, die hat auf den englischen Centrepinseiten ganz gute Kritiken. Laut Okuma auf Anfrage auch in Deutschland lieferbar - das Teil heißt Aventa VT 1002 und kostet ca. 180 Tacken UVP.
> 
> Ach ja: derzeit fische ich ne Stanton...



Habe eben mit meinen Händler gesprochen, der würde mir die Okuma für 140 lassen. Holger ist das ein guter Preis ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

http://www.okumafishing.com/products/rods/aventa/aventa2005.htm 

Ist ein eher amerikanisches Design, Gibts mit Kugellagern und Bronzelagern, werden aber beide Hängend gefischt. Mein Fall wär das nicht. Da finde ich die Browning interessanter.

Hier in D kann ich zum Preis wenig sagen, in USA ist das Teil für unter 150$ zu haben.



> Wie werden die eigentlich heute gehandelt, will sie zwar nicht verkaufen aber es interessiert mich halt.


 Kann ich so nicht sagen, dafür gibts zuviele Modelle und Ausführungen. und der Zustand ist natürlich auch interessant. Da müsste aber ein Experte zum Taxieren her.



> Das geilste Teil unter den aktuellen Centrepins ist wohl die Youngs John Willson heritage


 Wohl kaum, ist nur ne was aufgepeppte Purist II .
www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk Ist definitif das Beste derzeit. Hat trotz Horrender preise nicht umsonst perverse lieferzeiten.

Ach so, bei bestellungen in UK zahlt man nur Porto, ist ja EU. Steuern kann man verrechnen, ist aber bei nur 1,5% (uk 17,5% MwSt bzw VAT) unterschied auch nicht lohnenswert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzrch (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

gebe mal die PM Adressen von  Holger ins Board:

www.milltackle.co.uk repariert alte Youngs und baut neue Rollen (aber keine Youngs, Garry Mills ist ein ehem. Youngs-Mitarbeiter und baut jetzt eigene Rollen...)

www.thenumberone.co.uk baut jetzt die offiziellen Youngs, sehen gut aus, möglicherweise ist die Qualität aber nicht mehr die von früher ? (Holger, weißt du darüber was - kann man ne Purist II noch guten Gewissens kaufen ?)

Schwierig sich ein Bild darüber zu machen, die beiden oben mögen sich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht so sehr...
Der Unterschied zwischen ner Young und einer handgebauten Chris Lythe oder Garry Mills beträgt halt doch ca. 300 € zu 500 €, wobei eigentlich beides Wahnsinn ist...

Zum Vergleich: meine Adcock Stanton hat 250 DM, die Purist 2030 350 DM gekostet. Das war Mitte der 90er.

Mit moderner CNC-Technik sollte es möglich sein, solche Rollen in ansprechender Qualität auch in nicht ganz so großer Stückzahl für 100 - 150€ zu bauen.
Allerdings nicht in England und auch nicht bei uns hier.
Okuma zeigt das ja - leider ist die Rolle nicht so hübsch wie z.B. ne Youngs...

Die aktuellen Serien-Youngs gibt es soweit ich recherchiert habe, am günstigsten bei 
www.summerlands.co.uk. (200 - 250 Pfund je nach Modell)


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

M.E kommt der hohe Preis von dem internationalen Interesse an diesen nostolgischen Rollen. Es sind eben Einzelstücke oder in Kleinstserien gebaut. Wären es Fliegenrollen, da gibt es ja auch irre Preise , aber auch sehr preiswerte Modelle. Es würde sich hier bei größerem Interesse eine Linie einpendeln.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



> Mit moderner CNC-Technik sollte es möglich sein, solche Rollen in ansprechender Qualität auch in nicht ganz so großer Stückzahl für 100 - 150€ zu bauen.


Nicht so ganz. Entsprechende Rollen gibts ja, z.B. die Free Spirit Searcher. die liegt bei 130 Pfund, also etwa 185€. Die Stanton müsste auch noch gebaut werden. (Kann sein, das inzwischen in Nordamerika)
Aber die Stanton ist halt eigentlich recht einfach vom Aufbau (Nicht gespeicht, ebenso wie die Okuma und noch viele andere.) und die Free Spirit machte durch Nacharbeitsbedürftigkeit etwas von sich reden. Das Problem ist halt nicht das drehen, sondern der Zusammenbau, das Einspeichen, die Qualitätskontrolle und Nacharbeit. Da muss schon ein Fähiger Mensch dran, und kein Stanzeneinwerfer.
Ich hab mal Aluschmiedefelgen Produziert. Die sind, obwohl hochpräzise gedreht auch nicht 100% ausgewuchtet, nen paar Gramm sind immer drin, und das muss halt per handarbeit ausgeglichen werden.

Eine Purist kann man noch gut kaufen. Ich denke nicht, dass Masterline die aufkauft, um sie anschliessend Runterzuwirtschaften. Da gibts Lukrativeres. Hab auch nichts entsprechendes gehört. Ist wohl eher eine Kostensparmassnahme gewesen Youngs umzumodeln, sprich, die Rollen auf modernen Maschinen in kleinerer Auswahl zu bauen, um überhaupt den Verkaufspreis zu halten. Da wird Youngs allein wohl die Investitionen gescheut haben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*



Geraetefetischist
 Wohl kaum schrieb:


> www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk[/urlnofollow] Ist definitif das Beste derzeit. Hat trotz Horrender preise nicht umsonst perverse lieferzeiten.



Preise zwischen 325 und 375 Pfund, heftig. holger, was sind bei dir perverse Lieferzeiten ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

so ab nem 3/4 Jahr aufwärts finde ich pervers. Chris lag lt. meinen letzten Infos aber wohl bei knapp 2 Jahren inzwischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

Na ja, denn kann man ja jedes Monat rund 25 Euronen zur Seite legen und hat denn bei Lieferung das Geld für die Pin zusammen. Kenne den Kurs nicht aber 350 englische Pfund müssten doch so 500 - 600 Euro sein oder ?


----------



## heinzrch (7. März 2005)

*AW: Centrepin*

habe soeben ne mail von summerlands erhalten. Sie liefern nach Deutschland. 
Habe nach dem Preis inkl. Versand nach Deutschland gefragt, gebe Bescheid, wenn ich die mail habe.
Also warum nicht ne Youngs für ca. 300€ ?  - ist eh schon teuer genug.
Wenn sie sauber läuft (sollte sie schon wenn Youngs draufsteht...) - und überhaupt:
the taste proofs the pudding....


----------



## BarbenMeister (15. November 2008)

*AW: Centrepin*

Hi!

Hier gibt es ein Interview mit dem "Stradivari" der Rollenbauer:

http://www.classycatchers.de/index....aute-Angelrollen-Chris-Lythe-Centre-Pins.html

Gruß

Barbenmeister


----------



## eggy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*



Knispel schrieb:


> anke Tim, ich dachte aber auch über eine Bezugsquelle in Deutschland nach, eben wegen dieser teueren Versand und Überweisungsgebühren. Außerdem habe ich nie Englisch gelernt, das bisschen was ich mir so beigebracht habe langt nicht aus, um in England bestellen zukönnen,,,,leider. Aber tolle seiten, danke


Hi Knipsel,

ich bin kürzlich auch auf die Idee gekommen das Centre Pin Angeln auszuprobieren. Wie ihr alle, habe auch ich Stunden verbracht, einen Händler in D zu finden - ohne Erfolg!  Ich war speziell an einer Okuma Sheffield s1002 interessiert, da sie das Optimum zwischen Preis und Leistung ist. Ich habe unterschiedliche Händler in USA und Canada angeschrieben, aber die wollten mir nichts verkaufen. Letztendlich bin ich über ebay.co.uk auf einen englischen Händler gestoßen und habe ihn kurzerhand angerufen!

...und jetzt bin ich seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer dieser Okuma Sheffield, ein Traum von Rolle sag ich euch!

So, und nun die Kontaktdaten:

Fa. Leigh Tackle
Email: info@leightackle.com
Tel: 0044 1942  604 125

Der Inhaber heißt Derek.

Und nun die wirklich gute Nachricht für dich, Knipsel! Derek hat einen Mitarbeiter namens Jimmy, und der spricht prima deutsch. Obwohl man mein Englisch durchaus ertragen kann, bestand Jimmy darauf mit mir deutsch zu sprechen. Beste Voraussetzungen also.

Ach, das Wichtigste habe ich fast vergessen. Die Sheffield hat 99,- Pfund + 7,- Pfund Versand gekostet. Lieferzeit 1 Wo. Bezahlt habe ich mit der VISA. Da kommen noch 1-2% Auslanseinsatzgebüren hinzu. Somit bin ich dann insgesamt bei 121,- Euro gelandetet. Da kann man doch nicht meckern! 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

eggy


----------



## BallerNacken (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*

nur das sein Beitrag 3 jahre alt ist und sich das mit der Rolle mittlerweile wohl erledigt haben dürfte:q


----------



## heinzrch (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*

naja, nachdem der Fred schonmal oben ist: meine Youngs (J.Wilson herritage) kam am Samstag von anglingcentre.net. Bezahlt per paypal, war nur 3 Tage unterwegs und dank günstigem Kurs für knapp über 200€...
Wer ne Pin kaufen will, günstiger und bequemer gehts wohl nicht mehr...Den og. Shop kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hat wohl die günstigsten Preise für Youngs Rollen und nen super Service !


----------



## alexxx (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*



heinzrch schrieb:


> naja, nachdem der Fred schonmal oben ist: meine Youngs (J.Wilson herritage) kam am Samstag von anglingcentre.net. Bezahlt per paypal, war nur 3 Tage unterwegs und dank günstigem Kurs für knapp über 200€...
> Wer ne Pin kaufen will, günstiger und bequemer gehts wohl nicht mehr...Den og. Shop kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hat wohl die günstigsten Preise für Youngs Rollen und nen super Service !


Hi Richard,

da ich gerade Anfange mich mit dem Thema Centerpin zu beschäftigen und sonst niemanden kenne der damit fischt, möchte ich mal Fragen, ob Du bereit wärst einen Neuling im Centerpin fischen auf die Sprüge zu helfen. Bin auch aus Fürth und kann mir die Technik sehr gut in der Pegnitz oder Zenn vorstellen. Wie sieht's aus?

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. März 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*

Meiner Meinung handelt es sich weder bei der Okuma, noch bei der Jungs, die den Namen des Lachsacks trägt, um eine Centrepin Rolle. 
Also: Am Thema vorbei.


----------



## BarbenMeister (23. August 2009)

*AW: Centrepin*

Hi!

Es gibt eine hervorragende deutschsprachige Seite wo viele der Jungs mit der Pin fischen und wo es auch Praxisartikel sowie Forumsdiskussionen zu Thema gibt:

www.classycatchers.de

Die Infos dort haben mir bei der Kaufentscheidung viel geholfen.

Gruß

BarbenMeister


----------

